# Top 20 Semi-auto's



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.outdoorli...node-1001350874 Thought I'd share this with the folks looking for a new gun. Especially in the AR platform. Enjoy !


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks bones may be trying to get myself an AR after the new year......hopefully.


----------



## santoy6699 (Nov 4, 2011)

I had a AR-15 in 223 unless you kept it clean it would gum up and not work. A Bulgarian built AK-47 would fire dirty or not, but was not as accurate as the AR-15. But my favorite gun of all is Browning Bar II with the Boss in a 338 Win Mag. It is by far the most accurate big game rifle, I have shot several mule deer and elk out past 400 yards.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ahem! Shameless plug, R-15 for the world!!!

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/09/30/remington-r-15-223-rifle-review/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry Ebbs. I try to give credit where it's due. Not always good on the remembering part ! LOL I bought my R-15 after you and Chris reviewed it if it's any indication. One of my most favorite guns ever.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Also bought the Nikon Coyote scope and the SOG Twitch II because of Ebb's reviews.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

hey tom you got a little something on your nose there from ebbs.







Just kidding. Serious;y I wish I could afford an R15 but maybe one day?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Naw, got to take care of my buddy. He works hard reviewing all the gear we buy and even takes requests.The R-15 is affordable if you shop around. I've seen them at times on Gunbroker for 950.00. I know it's cheaper to build but I'm too impatient when it comes to my toys. LOL


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea I know ive got his email on reviews from his website coming directly to my phone so I have something to look at while Im at work


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Yea I know ive got his email on reviews from his website coming directly to my phone so I have something to look at while Im at work


Sooooo hopefully your job isn't watching a nuclear reactor?


----------

